# Per Event Price



## finallygot1 (Mar 9, 2009)

Bidding on a Nursing Home and they would like to see a per event price. I have no problem with it as it seems like a good way to price a 24 hr operation. If I figure 2"-3" can be cleared in 2 Hrs, I would charge $100. Would you guys be kind enough to give me some ideas on per event pricing. I am bidding salt as applied so salt is not an issue.
Also on a 24 hr operation, is the "event" a 24 hr period?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## dodge2500 (Aug 20, 2009)

2 hours of work for $100??? Don't know what your area gets but my subs get more than that...


----------



## finallygot1 (Mar 9, 2009)

Sorry i was asking for opinions on how to price it at $100, not what you pay your subs.


----------



## Rifleman1st (Oct 25, 2010)

I bid mine on a 2" trigger. If I clear the lot and another 2" falls thats another event.


----------



## finallygot1 (Mar 9, 2009)

I might be confused, I thought "event" pricing was for the amount of snow that comes down in a certain period. For example if 9" comes down in a 24 hr period, I would be billing based on the 9" regardless of how many passes it takes to keep it clean.


----------



## Rifleman1st (Oct 25, 2010)

My contracts read: per plow... not per event

Example: 2-4" $100 4-6" $125 6-8" $150 per plow

If I go into the lot and theres 5" of snow I bill $125. If another 3" falls after I'm done I bill another $100


----------



## finallygot1 (Mar 9, 2009)

Thanks, my problem is that this is a 24 hr operation that needs certain areas "wet" at all times,I should never be arriving that there is 3"+ on the pavement.


----------



## Rifleman1st (Oct 25, 2010)

I would bid an account like that hourly... Just my .02 cents


----------



## mycirus (Dec 6, 2008)

Per event is just that. If snow falls for a day and a half. Thats one event. I do event pricing for driveways. That way If I come twice or 3 times customer doesnt have to worry about how much is this going to cost me. What I do is have a per event under 6 inches price and a per even over 6 inches price....etc This way I make a little more when storms are more work. Works out well for me. 

Bruce


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

You'll need to get their definition of what "per event" means. The term per event means different things to different people.

Some consider per event the duration of a weather event, or total snowfall from said event.

Some consider per event a particular frame of time (a 24 hour period).

Some call per event each time they will plow or service a property.

I too must challenge you on charging a client $100.00 for 2 hours of plowing.


----------



## finallygot1 (Mar 9, 2009)

TCLA,

I am thinking that 2 hr is going to be on the high side. We have many wh**res in our area and they are not the kind that walk the street at night. I might be wrong on the time but I have looked at the job with some other guys in the area that don't need anymore work, they say the job will support between $100-$125 for a 3" plow.


----------



## Dewey (Feb 1, 2010)

I also charge per 24 hr period......If a storm lasts for 1 1/2 days that would be two charges.. If it snows more than 12 " in a period I charge 1 1/2 times my rate...


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

finallygot1;1098435 said:


> TCLA,
> 
> I am thinking that 2 hr is going to be on the high side. We have many wh**res in our area and they are not the kind that walk the street at night. I might be wrong on the time but I have looked at the job with some other guys in the area that don't need anymore work, they say the job will support between $100-$125 for a 3" plow.


We have both kinds here in Detoilet...but that's another story.

Good for you if you can do it that cheap and still make money. It's only my opinion is that charging $100.00 for two hours of plowing is under valued.


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

TCLA;1098442 said:


> We have both kinds here in *Detoilet...*but that's another story.
> 
> Good for you if you can do it that cheap and still make money. It's only my opinion is that charging $100.00 for two hours of plowing is under valued.


You have been hanging around Mark Oomkes to long....


----------



## MarksTLC (Oct 6, 2003)

Rifleman1st;1098396 said:


> I bid mine on a 2" trigger. If I clear the lot and another 2" falls thats another event.


Agreed. My Comm. contracts are on a 3" trigger. Each push is billed as an event.


----------



## Rc2505 (Feb 5, 2007)

Let me try an explain things for you. Per push is every time you show up and push off the lot, that is one charge. Per event is total snow fall per your contract, or the customers specifications. I suggest you try and agree on a per event being a 24 hour period from 12:00 am to 12:01 am on a daily basis. If you do this you still need to have a trigger set up as to how often you need to be there and plow. So if you have a 2 inch trigger, every 2 inches you need to be there and push off the lot. So that being said come up with a price structure to cover yourself. I would never plow for 2 hours to make 100 dollars, but I don't know your costs, and don't expect you to know mine. I would set up a 2 to 3.9, 4 to 5.9, 6 to 7.9, increment schedule. If 2 to 3.9 is going to take you 2 hours to plow 2 inches, than it's going to take you 4 hours, because you will have to plow it twice with a 2 inch trigger. Take that example and plug in your numbers and price it from there.


----------



## Rc2505 (Feb 5, 2007)

I forgot to add, anything 8 inches or more, I would agree on an hourly price. Also make sure you and your customer agree on how the total snowfall will be determined. Wether it be you taking a picture of a yardstick in the middle of the lot, or if you use NOAA, or the local paper totals, or whatever. Just make sure you both agree on where the total comes from, or you will be forever fighting about the billing.


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

finallygot1;1098435 said:


> I am thinking that 2 hr is going to be on the high side.


Not if your agreement is per event. Are you willing to plow, repeat plow & three-peat plow for $100.00 total during an 18 hour snow event? Understand what their definition of per event is.



Rc2505;1099066 said:


> Also make sure you and your customer agree on how the total snowfall will be determined. Wether it be you taking a picture of a yardstick in the middle of the lot, or if you use NOAA, or the local paper totals, or whatever. Just make sure you both agree on where the total comes from, or you will be forever fighting about the billing.


It must be the on site measurement. Only hammerheads demand that the "official" snow total amount for a particular site be recorded from another site. :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Rc2505 (Feb 5, 2007)

TCLA, I completly agree the best way to do it is an on-site measurment, I am just trying to get him to understand the importance of agreeing on the determination of the measurment.


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

I realized that. You brought up a very important point, and I understand where you were going with it....we can only hope the op did.

The hammerhead classification was not directed at you sir. My apologies if interpreted otherwise.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Matson Snow;1098655 said:


> You have been hanging around Mark Oomkes to long....


Who?


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

Matson Snow;1098655 said:


> You have been hanging around Mark Oomkes to long....


Was trying to figure that out too.


----------



## finallygot1 (Mar 9, 2009)

Thanks guys, appreciate all your input. When I said 2 hrs on the high side I was being conservative with my time estimate. Somebody made a statement about over 8" by the hour, if this lot ever has 8" on it, they will be looking for a new plow guy.
My understanding of per event now is a given period of time, lets say midnight to midnight, I will keep their lot clean and base my price on total accumalation during that time. One contractor I talked to in the area charges 70% for every secondary plow in a 24 hr period. I think trying to be honest and fair with the customer will bring repeat business. I have been self employed dealing with the public for 30+ years, but only a few years of this business, and if a customer repeatedly questioned my billing by measuring the snow, her/she would be an ex-customer of mine, their are good accounts out there that appreciate our service, those are the ones we should all hope to get. Plowing has enough headaches with equipment, people in and out behind you as you plow, etc, I don't need the headache of going to the job and measuring the snow to justify my bill. 
When I made the statement of $100 for this job and was high with the 2hr time, if it is 1 1/2 hrs I am plowing for $66 an hour. That is all our area will pay and I will plow all day long for that rate.

Thanks again for all the help.


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

TCLA;1099277 said:


> Was trying to figure that out too.


Hammerhead...Not Very Nice Sir...Better watch it....



cretebaby;1099274 said:


> Who?


*Mark Oomkes* is a Legend Snowfighter from the West side of Michigan....He once plowed for 196 Hours straight in the "Blizzard of "99"........Book and Movie soon to follow....:salute:


----------

